# Kennt jemand die Wupper??



## Stipperboy (28. September 2005)

Hallo ich habe nächstes wochenende ein angeln in der Wupper (raum Leverkusen) also wollte ich mal fragen ob mir vielleicht einer ein paar Infos über die Wupper geben könnte ;+  z.B welche Fische,welches Futter,Tiefe,BEschaffenheit des Grundes.

Würde mich sehr Freuen:m


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

Ich kenn es nur vom hören und sagen :
Kleinwüchsige Forellen, abnehmende Döbelbestände, Barben( wenn in Rheinnähe )  und wenig Weissfisch.
Ca. 1 Meter - 1,50 tief und steiniger, mitunter kiesiger Grund.
Köder: Maden, Würmer etc. mit Pose ( je nach Stelle )
Aber es kommt auch darauf an, wo genau man in der Wupper angelt. Manche Strecken z. B. Richtung Solingen sind Fliegenstrecken. 
Am besten fährst Du vorher mal hin. Kommst ja aus Leverkusen.


----------



## MelaS72 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

wie hakengrösse1 schon geschrieben hat, ist alles genannt. Würde mich interessieren, wo du die Wupperkarte her hast. Kannst mir gerne per PN mitteilen! #6


----------



## barta (28. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

ich dachte, die wupper ist bayer-leverkusen-strecke, zumindest bis solingen...oder irre ich mich da?
und ich weiß nicht, ob der bayerverein da tageskarten ausstellt...wenn ja, würde mich das auch interessieren


----------



## Stipperboy (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

Erst mal danke für die Tipps und ja ich bin im Bayerverein
Es ist für mich das erste mal das ich an die Wupper gehe:g


----------



## Stipperboy (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

Wenn mir einer was zum Futter sagen könnte wäre das super z.B Aroma,eher süß oder herb?

Danke im vorraus|supergri


----------



## MelaS72 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

soweit ich weiss, muss man im Bayerverein auch die Wupperkarte zusätzlich bezahlen und Tageskarten gibt es dort nicht. Jedenfalls weiss ich nix davon, und wenn, dann hätt ich auch gerne eine. #6


----------



## ECHL Sargent (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

also ich bin mitglied im sav bayer und kann nur sagen das die wupper so ein geiles gewässer ist...ich habe die wupperkarte zwar erst dieses jahr aber kumpels die die karte schon seit jahren haben, haben mir hot spots gezeigt im leverkusener bereich (komme ja aus leverkusen) und ich habe noch nie nichts gefangen...barben guter bestand allerdings beifang...barsch sehr gut...forellen NICHT MINDERMAßIG...Döbel leider sehr viele Rotaugen und nasen auch...äschen wenig aber aal läuft sehr gut (die haben alle power ind der wupper)#6


----------



## MelaS72 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

"Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spass hier"  @ECHL Sargent (noch ein Leverkusener  )


----------



## ECHL Sargent (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

Also ich bin Mitglied im SAV und bin im Besitz einer Wupperkarte und kann nur sagen das die Wupper einfach der Hammer ist....ich habe die Wupperkarte zwar erst seit diesem Jahr aber muss sagen das sich die Investition definitiv gelohnt hat.Durch einige Kumpels die die Wupperkarte schon seit mehreren Jahren haben, bin ich an die Hot Spots der Wupper gekommen....der Fischbestand in der Wupper ist gut und ich hab noch nie nichts gefangen...barben sind eher beifang...forellen fängt man häufig..und wenn man forellen fängt eigentlich nur große! aale sehr häufig (die haben verdammt viel kraft wupperaale)barsche laufen sehr gut und döbel gibt es eider in massen...rotaugen und nasen auch


----------



## ECHL Sargent (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

zum stippfischen was ich persönlich auch größtenteils an der wupper praktiziere kann ich nur ne 6m rute mit 5 vorfach empfeheln pose auf ca. 1,50m stellen und maden 3 stück am 16 haken...bisschen füttern vorher und nach 10 min. gehts los biss auf biss man fängt immer


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

Bayer Leverkusen hat bald alle Gewässer hier unter Pacht : Wupper, Hitdorfer-Hafen, mehrere Baggerseen. Fehlt nur noch der Rhein.


----------



## ECHL Sargent (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

Das wär natürlich das beste....aber wollte auch erst in andere vereine wie den Springbock oder ASV leverkusen aber das ist quatsch Bayer ist der einzig wahre...es gibt nur 2 gute Vereine in Leverkusen den Diepentaler und den Bayer...aber die meisten Leute die aus dem Bayer ausgetreten sind weil die zu wenig gefangen haben waren Leute die in 30 min. hundert fische fangen wollen...wenn man im Bayer weiß wie´s geht dann läufts


----------



## ECHL Sargent (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

al ne frage an "Stipperboy" wo genau an der wupper  hast du denn vor zu fischen? Vllt. hab ich ja Tipps


----------



## barta (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich weiss, muss man im Bayerverein auch die Wupperkarte zusätzlich bezahlen und Tageskarten gibt es dort nicht. Jedenfalls weiss ich nix davon, und wenn, dann hätt ich auch gerne eine. #6


 
mein reden...ich ja auch


----------



## MelaS72 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*



			
				ECHL Sargent schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man im Bayer weiß wie´s geht dann läufts


na, ich glaube nicht, dass ich dafür extra in den Bayer-Verein eintreten muss 
Ich jedenfalls war auch auf der Suche nach einem Verein. Klar ist die Überlegung auch zum Bayer-Verein tendiert. Aber.... #d ist nix für mich!


----------



## Stipperboy (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

Also dass klingt ja zeimlich geil:q wir wollen ein bisschen Stippen gehen.

Ich gehe mit paar freunden an die Wupper( ist für mich dass erste mal an dem Fluß) ich weiß nur dass es im Raum Opladen ist .


----------



## ECHL Sargent (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

ja ist doch wunderbar ich angel hauptsächlich in opladen (mein wohnort) und kann euch nur die blaue fußgängerbrücke empfehlen rechts davon ist die beste stelle an der ganzen wupper...auch die tiefste und da haben wir unsere größten erfolge gehabt...nur mit füttern darf mans nicht übertreiben


----------



## ECHL Sargent (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

An MelaS72...du sagtest"Ich jedenfalls war auch auf der Suche nach einem Verein. Klar ist die Überlegung auch zum Bayer-Verein tendiert. Aber.... #d ist nix für mich!"

ich würd mich mal bei der geschäftsstelle kundig machen...wieso ist der verein nichts für dich?Gute seen, nette Mitglieder...und das wichtigste ...man fängt...was will man mehr?


----------



## ECHL Sargent (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

nur noch ne frage an stipperboy...kommst du hier aus leverkusen wenn ja wen kennst du denn so der die wupper befischt...vllt. kenn ich die ja auch


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> na, ich glaube nicht, dass ich dafür extra in den Bayer-Verein eintreten muss
> Ich jedenfalls war auch auf der Suche nach einem Verein. Klar ist die Überlegung auch zum Bayer-Verein tendiert. Aber.... #d ist nix für mich!



Mela, lass es sein mit einem Angelverein ! Ich war summa summarum 25 Jahren in Vereinen und werde es nie mehr sein. 
In dem Verein, wo Du jetzt bist, biste besser aufgehoben als in jedem anderen Interessenverband.
Und solange wir Gewässer haben, wo wir angeln können, kann mir die ganze Vereinsmeierei mit den unerschiedlichen Ineressenkollisionen den Buckel runterrutschen.


----------



## MelaS72 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*



			
				ECHL Sargent schrieb:
			
		

> An MelaS72...du sagtest"Ich jedenfalls war auch auf der Suche nach einem Verein. Klar ist die Überlegung auch zum Bayer-Verein tendiert. Aber.... #d ist nix für mich!"
> 
> ich würd mich mal bei der geschäftsstelle kundig machen...wieso ist der verein nichts für dich?Gute seen, nette Mitglieder...und das wichtigste ...man fängt...was will man mehr?


Brauche ich nicht, habe mich mit einem Mitglied unterhalten. Naja, was ich von den Kriterien halte, mus ich hier nicht näher erläutern


----------



## ECHL Sargent (30. September 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

was spricht denn gegen einen vereinsbeitritt...ist doch ne feine sache


----------



## heinzi (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

Hi MelaS72,
recht haste. Der Bayer-Verein ist nicht mehr das was er mal war. Ich habe auch die Wupperkarte diese Jahr mal genommen und bin leider erst einmal dort gewesen. Hab dabei einen schönen Brassen gefangen. Vielleicht wird es ja noch besser. Allerdings finde ich den Preis für die Wupperkarte mit 45€ recht hoch. Zumal wenn man bedenkt das nichts besetzt wird.


----------



## ECHL Sargent (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

der Preis für die Wupperkarte ist allerdings sehr hoch...ich bin Schüler und muss die aus eigener Tasche bezahlen aber ich war gestern Abend an der wupper von 16 bis 23 uhr und unsere Ausbeute betrug sich auf eine sehr große Brasse, eine Forelle 2 Barben und jede menge Rotaugen..wir haben auch einen Aal gefangen der war aber leider untermaßig#d


----------



## MelaS72 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

ich finde den Preis persönlich nicht zu hoch!
Seht es mal so, würde die Karte 20 Euro kosten, könnte die sich jeder Hinz und Kunz holen. Und da die Wupper nicht besetzt wird, wäre sie recht schnell überfischt. Von daher, finde ich das voll ok.
@heinzi, schade, wenn du schon die Karte hast, dass du sie nicht so nutzen kannst.
Dem Bayer-Verein werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht beitreten, aber einem andren Verein.


----------



## ECHL Sargent (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

zugegeben der bayer mag vielleicht nicht der tollste verein sein aber immerhin hat er die meisten gewässer unter pacht bzw. gekauft und da über 50% aller angler aus meinem verein reine karpfenangler sind(zu denen ich ja auch gehöre) sind die chancen auf raubfisch und friedfisch doch recht gut...in anderen vereinen sind die seen meist überfischt und/oder keine neuen mitglieder werden aufgenommen


----------



## bennyhill (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kennt jemand die Wupper??*

Hallo Elch
Ich kenne die Wupper sehr gut, bis auf den opladener Teil. Wo in Opladen soll die Brücke sein,und ist die tiefe Stelle Richtung Rhein oder R. Leichlingen.
Ich komme gerade Vom Fischen an der Wupper, hatte trotz der Kälte noch einen schönen Döbel.
Wenn Du interesse hast, können wir mal zusammen fischen, ich suche auch noch einen belastbaren Angler für den Rhein (Barben).
Bin am Sonntag, den 5.2.06 auch ab 10:30 bis 12:30 im Vereinshaus am Autobahnweier. Vielleich sieht man sich ja...
Gruß Peter aus LEV.


----------

